# 

## mustitz

- ?

----------


## Karen

??????

----------


## mustitz

*Karen*,  
  , , zCash, ...    blockchain. 
    2008 ,      ,     .   ,   .     ,        .  ,     ,     ,       .     /   ,     .  ... 
    ,           ,        ,          .      ,   ,        ,         .     ,   ,  -  , ...

----------


## Karen

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - ?

        ?

----------


## 23q

> *Karen*,  
>   , , zCash, ...    blockchain. 
>     2008 ,      ,     .   ,   .     ,        .  ,     ,     ,       .     /   ,     .  ... 
>     ,           ,        ,          .      ,   ,        ,         .     ,   ,  -  , ...

     ,   ?  ?

----------


## mustitz

> ?

   ,       ...      RX 480,    -       .     ,     :)   

> ,   ?  ?

         ....

----------


## 23q

> RX 480,    -       .

         ,           ,   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

!!!!!      ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !!!!!      ?

----------


## mustitz

Ethereum      :)

----------


## 23q

> !!!!!      ?

   ,   .   ,  ,     .

----------


## Karen

> ,   .   ,  ,     .  http://www.game-game.com.ua/images/t...2d_500_0_0.jpg

   .     .  
    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,    

> 6    . 
> ,                  ,  , , ,   .

----------

. .                 .

----------


## Alina93

.    -

----------

> .    -

       ,

----------


## mustitz

> . .                 .

  ...      .           .  Ethereum      , ...

----------


## Dracon

> !!!!!      ?

      -       .   * -  * .       ,   *4376* ,    22  2012 . -     2007   .  2014        .  
  Bitcoincharts,           $11.81,          $50 000.    ( 2017 )       *   $13 .....*  *Karen*,   ? )))))

----------


## Karen

> Karen,   ? )))))

  
,  13   .

----------


## mustitz

: 
  2010   lazslo  .   ,      ,      10 000 BTC.          ,    ,         .    jercos   ,    10 000 BTC.      BTC   32 $,      320 000 $,       2014        .    ,    Bitcoin Pizza Day  22 ,      ,    . 
... 
       .  2009                  Bitcoin.      5000   150  ( $26,60),      .         .        2013 ,           ,      .       . ,            5   ($886 .).      ,    .  ,      ,       .  ,  - .                     .    2009        .

----------


## Alina93

BTC?

----------

> BTC?

   ?   .    .  1    2500 .

----------


## mustitz

> BTC?

        Bitcoin  bitcoin.org    ,  -.      (), ...

----------


## GVL224

" "...

----------

> " "...

   ,   ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

? ,  ...

----------


## Ihor

> ? ,  ...

   14

----------

> 14

       ))

----------


## GVL224

> 14

   3       ( ) , .

----------


## Ihor

> ))

   ,       ,

----------

> ,       ,

     ? ͳ   ,        -  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> ? ,  ...

   ...........))))))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

.   ,           .     .          ,     .     ,        .               .     ' : "  "

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,

   

> David Braun 
> 16    
> ,         3   ,         . 
>  -, .    -,      ,          -    . 
>  ,     -  ,    .    -    . ,   ( ). 
>  :
> - 
> -  
> -  . 
> ...

   )

----------


## Dracon

Bitcoin (  ) 13  2017     -     4   (4,112 . ). 
        Bitcoin. Bitcoin       -  4,1 . .     67,1  .  
PS:   ? ,  01  2017 ,  Bitcoin      - Bitcoin (Original)  Bitcoin Cash,            . 
PS: .
 㳿 1 /   0,11 .;  㳿 1 /   0,13 . (  ,  ""   -).

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 13  2017     -     4   (4,112 . ).

  ֳ,          ? )

----------


## Dracon

!    ......  
        - http://tehnot.com/bitkoin-mozhet-pol...zhe-v-noyabre/ 
.....................   -   -       .     ,  ,   ,   ,      ,      .  **    23             Segregated Witness.        .  *Bitcoin Cash*       1   8 .  ,  ,  . 
* Segwit2x*    Segregated Witness    .  ,     90 ,      . 
PS:         .    14  15  2017      $4482  . 
           $4200   (   coinmarketcap,       $136 .).

----------

,    .              .               .

----------


## Dracon

> ..............        .........................

      .     .  
,    , *   , ,     * .   ,   ,    ,   24 . ,     '  .       ,  ,      -  㳿.  *  ,      2 ,  2021     $ 100 .*   

> ,    ....................

  ............., 2017 .,   $5000,     2021 . - $100000,    ,      ( ,    . .).  
PS:     -  . 
, 14  2017     $2340,   16  2017     $2000. 
  - 10  2017    $3300,  15  2017      $4200. 
          .       . 
,   ,   2010   2   10  , 100%   !!!!)))))   

> 

     ! , ,  !

----------

> ! , ,  !

           .

----------


## Dracon

> 

      ,       ""  ............... 
PS: :  "   ̲Բ" -    -  , ʳ, ..˳, . , . 6 -       )))
     ,       ""   ....... https://cashpoint.ua/ http://www.cash.opt-fashion.com/ru/about https://cashpoint.ua/repay

----------

> ,       ""  ...............

    ?     ?

----------


## Karen

> ?     ?

  .   '  .       ?

----------

> .   '  .       ?

  .   .    ?      .

----------


## Karen

> .   .    ?      .

       .     :

----------

> .     :

   .

----------


## Karen

.   

> .

  ҳ       .    .  .

----------

> ҳ       .    .  .

     .  .  !

----------


## Karen

> .  .  !

  .  !!!!        .

----------

> .  !!!!        .

  .    ,

----------


## Karen

> .    ,

     ,    ""  쳺.

----------

> ,    ""  쳺.

     ,

----------

?   ?    ?

----------


## TiJ

> ?   ?    ?

  https://btcbank.com.ua/

----------

> https://btcbank.com.ua/

        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

   )) 
   ,         )

----------

> )) 
>    ,         )

   ,    .    ,         ,               ,              .       ,    ,    10    ,  .          .     .          ,    ,         .         .       ,        ,      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*             ICO*
11  2017         (US SEC)        ICO.
 ,   ,   ,    ,    ,  .
       ,        : 
   ? 
   ? 
       ? 
    ? 
  ICO  ? 
      ? 
      ? 
    ,  ? 
           ? *        ,       .*  *   :*
      ,      . ,                      .              ICO;
                .   ,   US SEC,              ;
            ICO,   ,     ICO      ,   ,       . -      ;
 US SEC ,    -             scalping  pump and dump.      ICO;
 US SEC      ,        ,            1934 ;
 US SEC       ,    볺                ,   ,       ,   볺      ;
 ,           :      ?   ?   ?      ?      ?      ,   ICO,    ?                   ?  ..
US SEC                 ,     ,   볺   ,        .        SEC       .  https://www.sec.gov/news/public-stat...ton-2017-12-11   

> .................. ,    .........................

  30.11.2017          
, *  ,           ,        , ,            ,       ,   ,   ,   ,   .*
            . ,       ,  ,

----------

.  1 000 .

----------


## Karen

> .  1 000 .

       ?    ????!!!!

----------


## Sir_2006

?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ????!!!!

   !      

> ?

----------


## TiJ



----------

> ?    ????!!!!

     

> ?

     .   .   .          .     .       ,     .          .  ?

----------


## Karen

18% Ethereum   23%.      
   18   ,      $ 11.000,                         ,  . 
         .     Ethereum   23 ,    Coinmarketcap,   Ripple   33 . 
     и,             ,             . 
    ,         ,     ,  ,     (   ,       ,              ,     ). 
       18   $11.191,59      Bitstamp         . 
      ,            , -       Think Markets. 
    .       . 
   40        $20.000,    ,          $130 . 
            ,       ,   ,   ,    . 
    ,             ,    . 
           ,          ,               .   https://www.kavkazcenter.com/russ/co...tovalyut.shtml

----------

> 18% Ethereum   23%.

   .   .      .    ,  .                   .         .

----------


## Dracon

> 

     2018      40+........(        )! 
    :    ""     - https://www.epravda.com.ua/rus/publi.../12/26/632533/ 
:
""......2017   ,         **  ...."   

> 

    ,    ........

----------


## Svet-lana

,   !     ,    " "  ?

----------

> ,    ........

        ))))

----------


## Dracon

> ......

  Sweatcoin       AppStore.   *""    *  ( TechCrunch). 
Sweatcoin lets you earn crypto for working out - https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/17/sw...-out/?ncid=rss 
: "Sweatcoin    -     .  ,       .    - 0,95 ....."

----------


## Svet-lana

> Sweatcoin       AppStore.   *""    *  ( TechCrunch). 
> Sweatcoin lets you earn crypto for working out - https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/17/sw...-out/?ncid=rss 
> : "Sweatcoin    -     .  ,       .    - 0,95 ....."

   ?

----------

> ""      ( TechCrunch).

    .     ,    .

----------


## Karen

> .     ,    .

  , ...

----------

> , ...

   )      .

----------


## infospacer



----------


## Jedi_Lee

*50 Cent    -  $7*

----------

.

----------


## Karen

> .

  ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

        1000000   ?

----------

> 1000000   ?

  .        .     .     ,   .            .     .

----------


## mustitz

> ?

      .    ?

----------


## Karen



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

+100500

----------


## Karen

> https://coub.com/view/2p16sf

     ???

----------


## Dracon

> ??????

  *Chainlink (LINK)*
                .        .  ,      LINK.     ,     .       LINK      .  *Cardano (ADA)*
     ,           ,     -   . Cardano    .        ,            ,    .  *Polkadot (DOT)*
       ,       .  ,   Polkadot       ,       -.  DOT         .  *Bitcoin (BTC)*
             , ,   .    ,      ,     .       ,          (,      ,      ).  *Ethereum (ETH)*
 ,        Ethereum.        ,    2020 .     :  , ,      Ethereum 2.0              .   -  . ,   ,     2021 .  * 2021  -   ,      ,    .*  
,  2021     ,            ,   .

----------


## Dracon

> Bitcoin (BTC)
>              , ,   .    ,      ,     .       ,          (,      ,      ).

      16  2021     $49 950/BTC ( Coindesk). 
  , *  8:20 (16.02.2021)        $49 950.*

----------


## Karen

????   ???     ?

----------

> ????   ???     ?

       ,     ,      .      ,         ,           .

----------


## Karen

> ,     ,      .      ,         ,           .

  ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?

  ,      ,            .        '

----------


## Dracon

> Bitcoin

  https://minfin.com.ua/currency/crypto/bitcoin-uah/  *1 btc = 59 455,00 $
1 btc = 1 657 420,00 
1 btc = 49 959,00*  
============================================== 
1   1 654 903,32  
1   59 292,80    * 
1   59337.3$*  https://myfin.by/crypto-rates/bitcoin   

> ????

  *Karen*,   -2021 )))   

> ...............      ZZZ     .............

   ,    ( , ,   ..  . .).
  ,     ().
    ,     ( ).
........

----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNZ6Bg-Onj0

    2021            .      . -            ,          . 
 ,  Dell      Alienware Aurora Ryzen Edition R10  R12   , , ,   .         California Energy Commission (CEC) Tier 2,          .  *  9  2021         .  ,            ,       .*  *  ,  ,       2030           .*   *      .*     , *  2040        .*

----------

